# Anyone been sick for days after colonoscopy & endoscopy?



## DietesVegeta (Aug 5, 2002)

This is my second day now where my stomach is in GREAT discomfort, and I keep having the sudden urgency to run to the bathroom, only to have nothing happen...there is nothing in me that would need to come out...have not eaten anything really since the test....All I can do is lay down with a heating pad...this is the 3rd day of work I'm missing now! This is really aggrivating....Anyone else have this happen?? ~Veggie~


----------



## HeatherD2002 (Jul 13, 2002)

Things effect people in different ways so I don't want to say something wrong. The endoscopy didn't make me do anything but sleep for a day and a half, however, the colonoscopy made me hurt very bad for a few days. The first day after was the ultimate worst and every day got a little better but not much. The doctor explained to me that when they do the colonoscopy they are blowing air up into your colon and so you will have an excessive amount of gas built up in there...it has to come out eventually--so just do whatever makes you comfortable but it will stop soon! Hope you feel better!


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Dietes I am sorry you are in so much discomfort. I did not experience any problems with my last colonoscopy which was time ago and I recently had an endoscope and I was completely fine. I had no problems at all. I am scheduled to have a colonoscopy on the 27th of September and I am hoping it will be like the last time I had it. No memories at all except for the prep.I am wondering if you should call your Dr. Maybe you have flared up your IBS with the prep that you had to take and being nervous also. Have you tried taking any meds to help you now?


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I was miserable with tons of gas with my first colonoscopy 12 years ago. It lasted 2 weeks. I had another one along with an upper endoscopy in late June and this time had no problems. I hope you feel better soon. i guess its like IBS, it affects different people differently.


----------



## DietesVegeta (Aug 5, 2002)

I actually just got back from seeing the GI about the after spasms and the pain I'd been experiencing...he said that this happens to some people and he gave me Pamine for the spasms......took my first pill about 10 minutes ago, so we'll see how it helps.I was afraid to eat before hand, so I'm taking a risk now with a cup of powerade and a half cup of Apple Jacks...lets see how that lil pill does!~Veggie~


----------

